# Is the Sony VAIO VGN-FE41S laptop good?



## farleigh (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking about buying a laptop and i've looked around and i have a budget of £1000. I would need the laptop for work and play, e.g. school work and gaming and i think that the Sony Vaio VGN-FE41S is a good and reliable one to buy. However, i've been reading some other threads and i have heard a mix of opinions about the sony vaio laptops. The one i've chosen is quite expensive and rescent so do you think that it would escape the problems of the cheaper sony vaio laptops, and what is your opinion on vaio laptops in general and do you think i would be making a good decision by buyng this and not any other laptop? Furthermore, we're also looking for a good desktop at a budjet of £900-£1100, so please reccomend any good desktops aswell.

Its specs are:

http://vaio.sony.co.uk/view/ShowPro...41S&site=voe_en_GB_cons&category=VN+FE+Series


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

farleigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a laptop and i've looked around and i have a budget of £1000. I would need the laptop for work and play, e.g. school work and gaming and i think that the Sony Vaio VGN-FE41S is a good and reliable one to buy. However, i've been reading some other threads and i have heard a mix of opinions about the sony vaio laptops. The one i've chosen is quite expensive and rescent so do you think that it would escape the problems of the cheaper sony vaio laptops, and what is your opinion on vaio laptops in general and do you think i would be making a good decision by buyng this and not any other laptop? Furthermore, we're also looking for a good desktop at a budjet of £900-£1100, so please reccomend any good desktops aswell.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I wouldn't by any computer from Sony. Yes, their products are good, but they are VERY over priced. A computer with nearly the same specs from HP can cost you a LOT LESS! The link is here. You can also find better deals than this on other websites. For desktops I'd also go with HP or Compaq.

~Simon


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a Sony VAIO and um, really hated it. The hardware was kinda crappy. Had to rebuild it often.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

look at this one. pretty much the same specs (same CPU and GPU, just upgrade to 2 GB ram) and it is £280 cheaper (seen it priced for £699), no need to pay sony for their 'good name'


----------



## Mr M (Dec 31, 2006)

Especially their laptop division. Overpriced, very POOR tech support and repair. AMAZINGLY rude. I used to ONLY buy SONY products, now I won't even touch it anymore. Get this...I recently bought a SONY handicam which came with Picture Package Movie Software. The software is INCOMPATABLE with the drives in a new SONY VAIO I bought 6 months ago!!! Never again.


----------



## BobJam (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey farleigh,

I'm not sure this will help you 'cuz it doesn't pertain to Sony VAIO's per-se, but it may be a general guide for making laptop purchases:

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/593031-hp-compaq-vs-dell-vs.html#post4895805


----------

